# 3D Echo



## rdoll (Feb 27, 2013)

I have never billed for 3D echocardiogram and was wondering if it is appropriate to bill both the 93306,26 and the 76376,26 for the physician interpretation?  Any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## jewlz0879 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, per Dr. Z there is no code for 3-D Echo so you should bill CPT 76376 or 76377 in addition to the Echo code, depending on whether an independent workstation is used for the 3-D rendering.


----------



## rdoll (Mar 4, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much.  Just needed a confirmation on my thought process.


----------

